# Made Meat



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I went on Government Land by the house. Get to the parking lot, here comes 4 Dogs, one jumps in the Pickup. Here comes a woman from the house, saying she was sorry. Just glad they didn't follow me the woods. Found a good place to set watching a trail. Little after 6PM here comes a Doe. I shot, knowing it was Good, waited a bit, trailed here. Found my Arrow, looks Good enough to use again after sharpening the Spitfire. Found the Doe. Thank You Lord!

My View


Looking the other way



Sorry I didn't get a better picture.



big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats on the fresh Venzun....fire up the outside grill....nothing better!


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad you didn't give up. Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, while you were out hunting, I was stuck in Houston reading emails, going to meetings and trying to meet deadlines.

I feel stupid.....

Congrats on the deer!


Tim


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MOSSYNUT said:


> Glad you didn't give up. Congratulations :thumb:


Yes I got a Stool to set on, much more comfortable.

big rockpile


----------

